# Zeel or Cholodin Flex?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky and I visited a holistic vet today. He got an _extremely_ thorough exam, including full blood workup that will be sent to Texas A&M for full results. 

The vet said that it was good he was taking the Nupro Silver for his arthritis, and recommended I also give products called Zeel and Cholodin Flex. They're pretty affordable so I got both. Was wondering if anyone had experience with either or both products?


----------



## Cody (Aug 3, 2011)

I tried Zeel for several months but it didnt help at all. I found that Cartrophen Vet worked best for my dog but it's pretty expensive.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I give Phoenix Zeel for a previous back injury. I take it for my own arthritic knees. I have seen a difference in the before and after I started on the Zeel. It does not happen overnight, but over a course of time, I noticed less pain and more mobility.

My holistic Vet has Phoenix on it in addition to Traumeel on a daily basis. I have a high energy dog who goes at everything 110%. I found that the combination of the two help with the recovery from overuse/traumatic injuries.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Cody said:


> ... I found that Cartrophen Vet worked best for my dog but it's pretty expensive.


Last I checked, this was not available in the U.S., only Canada, Australia, and I think England, though I may be wrong about some of that. The U.S. has Adequan, but many think that the Cartrophen works better.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wanted to update this thread. Since starting on the Zeel and Cholodin flex, Rocky has been much more playful and active. I even saw him sprinting around and chasing the puppy, something I've never seen him do! He seems much happier and more like his old waggly self. Two thumbs up! :happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------

